# Book Recommendations Needed: Resource & Mining Fundamentals



## investorpaul (21 April 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I am look for a book(s) that will give me a good understanding on the mining process. 

I currently have The Mining Valuation Handbook by Dr Victor Rudenno, however I am finding it hard to follow. Although it appears to cover good information it doesnt do it in an easy to follow manner and/or it is pitched towards someone who already understands the process.

I am specifically looking for a book/or any good online resource that:

1. Clearly defines the processes involved in going from exploration, production and shipping.
2. The different types of mining and the benefits/risks associated with each.
3. How grading of minerals works and what is considered good, average or bad for each commodity.
4. Any other information that I will need the answer to as my knowledge progresses.

Thanks in advance

P.S. I did use the search function but could not find anything related to mining. If something does exist please point me in the right direction.


----------



## awg (21 April 2011)

investorpaul said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am look for a book(s) that will give me a good understanding on the mining process.
> 
> ...




I would recommend a free download of "The Hardrock Miners Handbook" as a pdf

Its a good primer I guess, but such a complex area, the questions you ask cover several University degree disciplines


----------



## investorpaul (21 April 2011)

Thats perfect 

Thanks heaps


----------



## skc (21 April 2011)

investorpaul said:


> Thats perfect
> 
> Thanks heaps




Some analyst research reports can be helpful. The more detailed ones may provide the sort of background information you are looking for.


----------



## joea (24 April 2011)

If you go to "Intersuisse" site , join for free, you will get some broker analysis on "emerging companies".
There is an Index of these companies.
Cheers


----------

